# Intel HD 4600 Graphics and VDPAU ?!

## Perfect Gentleman

As I know Intel HD 4600 Graphics supports VA-API, but I accendentally found that

```
 ~ $ sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i vdpau

[    17.237] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: i965
```

What does it mead? How can it be ?

 *Quote:*   

> ~ $ cat /etc/portage/make.conf | grep vdpau
> 
> USE="X -a52 -aqua -avahi alsa bash-completion -berkdb -bluetooth bzip2 -caps -cdda -coreaudio -crypt -cups dri -dvd -emacs -evo -firebird flac fontconfig -fortran -gdbm -geoip gmp -gnome -gnome-keyring -gpm -gstreamer -gtk -gtkhtml icu icq -introspection -iodbc -ipv6 jabber -jack jit -joystick kde -kontact -lame -ldap libass -libav libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors lua -mad matroska modules -mono -mp3 -mp4 -mpeg multilib -mysql -networkmanager -odbc -ogg opengl openmp oscar -oss -pam -pcmcia -portaudio -postgres -pulseaudio qt4 -qt5 -samba -slang smp spell sqlite -startup-notification threads truetype -semantic-desktop -systemd threads -upnp v4l vaapi -vdpau -vorbis wavpack x264 -xinerama -xscreensaver -yahoo $USE_GL $USE_KDE"

 

----------

## Pearlseattle

Interesting!

I thought that only VA-API worked with Intel and that VDPAU was nVidia-only but things must have changed.

Found here this:

 *Quote:*   

> Intel GMA 4500 series and newer GPUs are supported by the libvdpau-va-gl package together with the libva-intel-driver.

 

Do you have the package "x11-libs/libva-vdpau-driver" emerged?

I don't on my newest notebook, and your grep does not return anything on it.

----------

## haarp

libva-vdpau-driver is using VDPAU as a backend for VAAPI, so not really relevant. However, there is a libvdpau-va-gl, that uses VAAPI as a backend for VDPAU, thus allowing VDPAU on Intel graphics! Tho I'm surprised that VDPAU shows up in the op's logfile. I'd also be interested in what that means...

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

 *Quote:*   

> Do you have the package "x11-libs/libva-vdpau-driver" emerged? 

 

nope

```
~ $ qlist -I vdpau

~ $
```

----------

## Ant P.

VDPAU works on everything, it's part of Mesa. VA-API is the one that only works reliably on one manufacturer's hardware.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> VDPAU works on everything, it's part of Mesa. VA-API is the one that only works reliably on one manufacturer's hardware.

 

but Mesa was build without VDPAU support.

----------

## Pearlseattle

 *Ant P. wrote:*   

> VDPAU works on everything, it's part of Mesa. VA-API is the one that only works reliably on one manufacturer's hardware.

 

Wow, you're right - didn't even notice that that flag is now in the mesa package.

----------

